# Fantasy Art



## Jerico (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in the process of putting a fantasy website together but after searching on the net it has become painfully apparent that there is a severe lack of said artwork being available for purchase for use. (Unless I'm not looking in the right place!) 

So any ideas of where I can go to find this type of artwork would be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ronnyhaklay (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi 
My name is Ronny, I paint fantacy spray art.
My painting are for sell on the internet.
You are welcome to visit my website.


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2008)

deviantART: where ART meets application!

but you say you are making a fantasy site - best thing is to brows around the above site and note anything you like and contact the artist - most will be happy to let you use the image in return that you link back from your site to thier divant site - - note best thing is check the last time the artist posted on the site -- some might not be as active as others


----------



## Jerico (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies Ronny and Overread.


----------



## sussimathew (Mar 9, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Hi everybody, one of my friends once told me that he went to [/FONT][FONT=&quot]California[/FONT][FONT=&quot] where he was invited to an art gallery. He saw this huge 3mx10m canvas painting on display. It was nothing more than two colors (Red and Blue) running down vertically and everyone there was looking at it with extreme attraction and wonder. It was selling for like 3 million dollars. Is it really possible? What do you think?[/FONT]


----------



## ronnyhaklay (Mar 11, 2008)

You are welcome, have you seen you website?


----------



## Roy1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Try The Anne Sudworth Website
and http://www.sixshards.co.uk/full/index.swf

let me know here if you want more.


----------



## Jerico (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep Ronny it's not bad and nice one Roy1 there's some good pieces there as well.
Thanks for your replies


----------

